# Need help with Box design for 4 12” subs



## ProCast12's

I have 4 subs that I need a box design for. Looking at doing 2 per box in a sealed or ported.

I am currently running 2 of these in ported boxes and decided to run 4.

I am running 1 crown pro lite 5.0, if needed I would purchase another.

room specs 13’x24’x7’ ceiling..

sub specs below


----------



## katialylla2006

Usually for the most impressive street bass, you want to tune high. I get argued with alot on this point. However, a longtime expert in this field, well over 20 car audio magazine covers, swears by his recipe for happy customers and part of that recipe is tuning at about 40 hz for the rap kids. Tune low for sq and high for the big club bass, etc. People often believe they're "hitting low" when in fact they're often between about 40 hz and maybe 65 Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin hz.


----------

